# Levelling the concrete pad



## Welsh Wizard (16 Mar 2019)

Hello,

Recently purchased a flat pack shed / log cabin to erect for the lovely lady or as she calls it a ‘she shed’ - plenty of browny points will be earned which will allow me to build a larger workshop sooner rather than later. The shed will be i10ft by 10ft and it’s pieces are now sitting in our garden kind of under cover but well wrapped up in an attempt to hopefully to keep it from the lovely weather we are getting at the moment.

However the spot where i planned to erect the she shed which already has a concrete pad I’ve come to realise it’s not exactly level...Im planing to build on cement blocks in an effort to stop water wicking up through the floor - but some advice to level the blocks would be great?

So far I’m considering either shimming with some pieces of tanalised timber 4 x 2’s or making some small cement pads for the cement blocks to sit on ...or ???? 

Would prefer to not re-lay the whole pad, seems unnecessary when it’ll be going on cement blocks anyway.


----------



## Lazurus (16 Mar 2019)

Cement or brick levelers and a layer of dpm between timber bearers and the pads to prevent water egress over time. Did a similar job a few years back but used concrete in temporary wooden formers then just mixed poured and leveled by hand. if you get the formers laser level the rest is simple.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (16 Mar 2019)

Many thanks


----------

